# Our new mare and filly



## squeaky (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi All,

Here is our two new ponies. We got them three weeks ago, but wanted to get them cleaned up hair and health wise. Baby had no handling on her(she's 6 months old), and was halter broke, clipped and bathed in a week......don't recommend doing that on a baby, but they had worms an lice pretty bad, and the filly was underweight(still is a little, but has come a long ways). Her dam was over weight, and had been shown in her younger years. At least she knew about the clipping, leading and bathing. Both are awesome movers and very sweet. They were out on 40+/- acres of land, and were the first ponies to come walking up to us. We are thinking the filly has the champange gene, as her skin is a brown color and her coloring is weird. She is probably homozguys(sp?) as she has the spots up on her legs. What do you guys think? Mom has the specking on her skin on her chest(and since Shetlands can't be appy...we know its not from the appy gene).

So here they are:

Northwind's Peaches 'n Cream - AMHR/ASPC Palomino

















The baby, Eagle Ridge Flights of Whimsey






And if you can see her in this picture(which you can barely see) she is the white blob in front of mom:






Thanks for letting me share,

Amanda


----------



## lilhorseladie (Oct 29, 2005)

What a beautiful pair...they cleaned up nicely.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Oct 29, 2005)

Congratulations on a beautiful mare and foal


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 29, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]They are beautiful Amanda! If you ever get tired of that mare I have a home for her here in VA.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## crponies (Oct 30, 2005)

Pretty girls! Just a note though, the champagne registry currently has no record of the champagne gene being found in shetlands. Not saying it is not possible, it just has never been proven. I believe the description they give of the skin color is more of a pumpkin. Do you know the color of the filly's sire?


----------



## squeaky (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the comments! They are suck sweet girls considering how little handling they have had. Can't wait to show the baby next year in the classic divison.

CRPonies - Her sire is a black pinto. She isn't a normal buckskin color, more of a grey with gold highlights. On her withers she has a dark spot, where is it is a spot with darker grey colored hair.

Thanks!

Amanda


----------



## srpwildrose (Oct 30, 2005)

OH MY GOSH, Amanda the palomino is so beautiful...........if you get tired

of looking at her beauty, I will take her here to Kansas!!!!


----------



## lyn_j (Oct 31, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Im pretty sure that she is either a silver buckskin or a smokey black...[/SIZE]

our smokey black filly was like a dark chocolate. When her hair grows back from the clip you will be able to tell better but no sadly there are no champagne genes in the shetland blood.

Lyn


----------



## painthorselover (Nov 26, 2005)

hi

those 2 shine like a moon and sun .adorable





katherine


----------



## JennyB (Dec 16, 2005)

Amanda hi,

Congrats on the purchase of the NICE



mare and filly. I know you were looking at them. I'm glad it worked out. I am not sure how strong the color gene is on the mare. She had 2 dun colored foals from 6 foals. Peaches has up to 176 dilutes in her known background. Although this doesn't mean they are all "really" dilutes as we really don't know what these ponies wayyyy back were really colored like with no color pictures. Only the old colors that they were represented in their ASPC paperwork. I count 9 Palominos, 8 Yellows, 8 Duns, 18 Maltese(not sure if this is a silver color or some kind of Buckskin-dilute), 24 Moose(could be Dun or Buckskin), 26 Cream(could be pale palomino or ?) and 83 Buckskins. I have not seen too many true Duns with leg barring, but Lewella has a mare who is just that...they could be in the Shetland genes, but I don't believe very strong. Probably with just the right amount of correct genes and you will get a true dun with leg barrings. There is also A LOT of the silver dapple gene in Shetland's which causes these possible dilute color to wash out or away. Silver dapple is very dominant. I would breed Peaches to another stallion who has some palomino genes. If she is true to palomino<?> a bay would produce a Buckskin and a sorrel would produce a Palomino...of course not always





Hope I am partly correct in my assumptions of colors here Lewella?





She will be a wonderful mare to have nice babies with whatever color she has.





Good Luck with them and your stallion too. I hope to see them in the near future in person





My Best,

Jenny


----------



## Lewella (Dec 17, 2005)

crponies & Lyn are right - no Champagne is known ot exist in the ASPC gene pool.

That said, cream and silver together can do a very good job of lightening skin. As Lyn also said, we'll know the true color of the filly when her hair grows back in. We know she's back based by looking at her and her palomino dam of course has a cream gene but could very likely be a silver carrier also (silver does not express on red pigment and a palomino is a red horse with a cream gene). I'm betting the foal is a silver + cream dilute but until the hair comes back we can only guess as to the base - bay, black or brown (all are possible with a black parent and a palomino parent depending on the palomino parent's Agouti status). Body clipping removes the part of the hair shaft that has the pigment in it.

As Jenny said true dun is rare in Shetlands. The vast majority of Shetlands registered "dun" are actually cream + silver on black or Silver Buckskins.


----------



## jleonard (Dec 23, 2005)

I just wanted to post a tip that a frind of ours who breeds chamagnes told us. I'm not sure if this is true all of the time but she said that it is a sure sign of a champagne when the foal is born with blue eyes and pinkish skin around them. Within the next few weeks/ months? the eye color will change to a light hazle color. Maybe this will help some.

Your girls are very cute!


----------



## miniapp (Dec 23, 2005)

Love your new mare! WOW... she is stunning! Her filly is adorable, too...!

Best of luck with them!

Suzy Hooper

Show Horses by Suzy

Fresno, CA


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 24, 2005)

Very Nice Amanda! Congratulations!


----------



## Marion (Dec 29, 2005)

Those are beautiful horses. I love the color of both of them.


----------

